# Shrimp Shots



## sharks (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi gang.
I've been busy lately redesigning my reef tank and haven't been around much. My planted tank is doing great and I took a few macro shots a couple weeks ago I thought I would share them here. Sorry they are not the best quality photos but I like them all the same. Hope you enjoy 

The first set is of a blue prawn in the LFS. This sucker was big and killed a few rosy barbs in the shop before we realized and isolated him. I would say from tail to claws 4+ inches. Here are a few shots&#8230;




























And here is my bamboo shrimp hanging under a plant in the current&#8230;




























Any comments or suggestions are always welcome.
Thanks for looking. 
S


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Very nice Sharks!

The Blue Prawn sounds a little scary - at least if you're a fish in the same tank with it...


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

oh, I am so going to get a bamboo shrimp!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

How big are Bamboo shrimp? 
Maybe my tanks could use some too...


----------



## sharks (Mar 7, 2005)

My big bamboo is 3 inches at most and that is full grown. (Also called the wood shrimp) Here is a quick link&#8230;
http://www.wetwebmedia.com/FWSubWebIndex/fwcrustaceans.htm

They usually look bland in the LFS plain tan or brown. It wasn't till after a week in my tank that they colored up. One of my favorite shrimps. They are not an algae eater though. They are a filter feeder but mine go right down and pick off the bottom for food.
I love them and recommend them for anyone with non-predatory tank mates.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Very nice shrimps and pics


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Thank you for sharing the pictures, Sharks! Nice pictures and I really love the Bamboo shrimp!


----------



## toofazt (Aug 9, 2005)

nice color on the bamboo shrimp


----------

